# CO2 Needle Valve Recommendation . . .



## Wookii (2 Nov 2020)

I currently have the CO2 Art Elite regulator, set for a standard 30psi working pressure. It's works absolutely fine other than I find the adjustment range for the needle valve is absolutely tiny. For example the difference between, say 1 bps, and a completely unmeasurable stream of bubbles is a tiny fraction of a turn on the valve. Literally just touching the the valve dial can significantly change the bubble rate.

Can anyone recommend a higher grade needle valve that has a much higher accuracy and adjustment range. Literally something with enough range that a complete rotation of the valve dial results in no more than a doubling of the bubble rate or similar?


----------



## Zeus. (2 Nov 2020)

I managed to damage my needle valves, however I just got some from RS components for peanuts, depends on which needle valves your after and on the size/threads of the fittings. Have you got a pic of your present needle valves?


----------



## Wookii (2 Nov 2020)

Zeus. said:


> I managed to damage my needle valves, however I just got some from RS components for peanuts, depends on which needle valves your after and on the size/threads of the fittings. Have you got a pic of your present needle valves?



Hi mate, its the stock one on the CO2 Art Elite Reg:






You got a link to the RS ones you've bought?

I've seen this one at CO2 Super market which claims to be precision: https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/precision-camozzi-flow-controller-customiser-p331.html


----------



## Zeus. (2 Nov 2020)

Sorry not the same


----------



## Wookii (2 Nov 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Sorry not the same
> View attachment 155966



Have you installed/used those valves yet? If so, how accurate it the flow control (e.g. how many turns to double the bubble rate)?


----------



## DaveWatkin (2 Nov 2020)

I have the same problem controling flow from my regulator so I have this:
Amazon product
On order just now so will update you when it comes if it is any good.

Worst case I can set this and then leave it set and just turn the regulator off and on as needed.


----------



## Wookii (2 Nov 2020)

DaveWatkin said:


> I have the same problem controling flow from my regulator so I have this:
> Amazon product
> On order just now so will update you when it comes if it is any good.
> 
> Worst case I can set this and then leave it set and just turn the regulator off and on as needed.




I've tried that style of needle valve Dave, they are the same as the CO2 Art ones in terms of very coarse adjustment range.


----------



## DaveWatkin (2 Nov 2020)

Oh well, it will be a set and TFA job then haha


----------



## Wookii (2 Nov 2020)

Waiting to get a quote on one of these: https://www.chell.co.uk/flow/needle-valves/cmv-ultra-fine-needle-valves/cmv-ultra-fine-needle-valve





Though I'm not holding my breath as its described as being "developed specifically for mass spectrometry", and in my experience anything geared towards scientific use is a licence to quadruple the price.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (2 Nov 2020)

The problem with the mass produced regulators for the hobby is the cheap parts used. In this case, the needle valve. A lot of the needle valves we have are not designed for low flow, hence the minor adjustment leading to a million bubbles per second! Or worse, “floating,” Which means the valve self adjusts over time altering your setting. There are excellent “low flow” valves out there but they come at a price.


----------



## Wookii (2 Nov 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> The problem with the mass produced regulators for the hobby is the cheap parts used. In this case, the needle valve. A lot of the needle valves we have are not designed for low flow, hence the minor adjustment leading to a million bubbles per second! Or worse, “floating,” Which means the valve self adjusts over time altering your setting. There are excellent “low flow” valves out there but they come at a price.



Yep - the Chell one I linked to above . . . £295 + VAT


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Nov 2020)

@Wookii I had this exact problem back in 2018 and they were surprised to hear me say these things.
You can likely still use something like what @Zeus. suggests though is the good news.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (2 Nov 2020)

Here’s a comprehensive list put together on Tom Barr’s website of all the reputable low flow valves. https://barrreport.com/threads/metering-needle-valves-for-our-diy-co2-system.8132/


----------



## Wookii (2 Nov 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Here’s a comprehensive list put together on Tom Barr’s website of all the reputable low flow valves. https://barrreport.com/threads/metering-needle-valves-for-our-diy-co2-system.8132/



Thanks, yeah I did skim through that earlier today - it’s where I saw the Chell valve mentioned - I read the thread and hoped for some sort of conclusion as which were the best ones, but I don’t think it got to that stage, so I’ll have to check out all those that don’t don’t have negative comments on their operation.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (3 Nov 2020)

A popular “budget friendly” one is the Fabco NV55, can be bought in the US for around $50, but idk about the UK.


----------



## Zeus. (3 Nov 2020)

Wookii said:


> Have you installed/used those valves yet? If so, how accurate it the flow control (e.g. how many turns to double the bubble rate)?


I have been using them for years, I had no issues with them when they was fitted, I do have a mega bubble rate so cant remember how sensitive they was, plus I use the working PSI to control the CO2 injection rate.


----------



## Wookii (3 Nov 2020)

I've decided to try one of the Camozzi RFO-382 units from CO2 Supermarket. I'll report back once I've tried it. If that doesn't work out then I may have to stump up for one of the more expensive industrial units.


----------



## Wookii (13 Nov 2020)

OK, so I’ve received and installed the Camozzi needle valve:





It’s quite a good little unit - changes require a fair bit of rotary force and it also has a locking nut to prevent any adjustment in error once the correct level has been set.

Its not perfect, the adjustment range isn’t as wide as I’d like to make really smooth adjustments, but it’s infinitely better that the stock CO2 Art one, and more than good enough for twenty quid.


----------



## Zeus. (13 Nov 2020)

Double check value I see - the Pro Flora has one built in


----------



## Wookii (13 Nov 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Double check value I see - the Pro Flora has one built in



Yeah, mine stop working some time ago unfortunately and started letting water through when the CO2 was switched off.


----------



## DaveWatkin (14 Nov 2020)

That's good to know, the one I have mentioned above is garbage. Currently just using the regulator to control.


----------



## JAX3000 (17 Nov 2020)

This is literally the exact information I needed. I am having the same experience with my co2 art needle valve. If you so much as LOOK at it too hard, the bubble rate shifts into ridiculously low or dangerously high levels. It also creeps up and down when nobody's looking, which I find extremely disturbing, considering the time effort and money in that tank.
So, I took your advice and bought this Camozzi one off Co2 Supermarket https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/precision-camozzi-flow-controller-customiser-p331.html
I went for configuration B-A, hope that's right...!
It arrives tomorrow. I'm sure this will be a great help and all thanks to UKAPS!
(I'm especially pleased about the locking nut feature, so when it's set, it's set...)
I'll report back with my findings for future people in the same situation.
Thanks guys!


----------

